# Augie Video



## RickGibbs

The number for the YouTube video is too short, I believe.

J2ndbqqCs is only 9 characters, and I think it need 11.....


----------



## LaurJen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_J2ndbqqCs

So I put in the g_ also? I thought the instructions said not to. Let me try that...

At least it's getting closer. What am I doing wrong?

OK... it hasn't finished uploading to YouTube yet. I got this message: Status: Uploaded (processing, please wait). Supposedly it can take up to 24 hours to upload. Maybe I'll try Photobucket!


----------



## RickGibbs

Should be whatever is after the = sign.

It looks like it's trying to connect to something now.....did you make it public?


----------



## LaurJen

Yes, I made it public, but it's been loading on YouTube since this morning. I just uploaded it to Photobucket and that took about 20 seconds... but it's kind of blurry   I spent all of my free time on this darn video today and it's not even that good LOL

Here is the Photobucket link. If this doesn't work, I think my head is going to explode 

AugiePics - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## RickGibbs

Yep....that one worked.... Cute video....

So the YouTube video is still uploading? Maybe it'll work later...


----------



## ID_Hannah

*File type*

The same thing happened to me when I was experimenting with YouTube. It ended up that my upload, or whatever it's called, had not worked because I had the wrong type of file. That could be why it's saying that it's uploading to the site, but it's really not! Good luck. The video of Augie is adorable! How old is he there?


----------



## RickGibbs

If it helps, I use Windows Movie Maker, which comes with Windows XP, for all my videos.


----------



## LaurJen

ID_Hannah said:


> The same thing happened to me when I was experimenting with YouTube. It ended up that my upload, or whatever it's called, had not worked because I had the wrong type of file. That could be why it's saying that it's uploading to the site, but it's really not! Good luck. The video of Augie is adorable! How old is he there?


Ohhhhhhhh, thanks for the info... I'll have to investigate a little further. It's whatever file type my digital camera takes. There was no problem uploading the video to Photobucket--except it's blurry. Grrrrrrrr. Anyway, Augie is 10 weeks in that clip... I can't believe he used to be that fat and fuzzy!


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> If it helps, I use Windows Movie Maker, which comes with Windows XP, for all my videos.



That's what I used!


----------



## ID_Hannah

*Saving*

When you saved did you make sure to use File->Save Movie File rather than File->Save Project? 

lol, it took me FOREVER to get mine to work too. But the video is so fun once you get it working. Now I just need to buy myself a new camera that has video!


----------



## LaurJen

ID_Hannah said:


> When you saved did you make sure to use File->Save Movie File rather than File->Save Project?
> !



Ummmmmmmmmmm.... LOL


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmm.... LOL


So is that yes or no? If you save Movie as, it saves as a .wmv file....which works great for YouTube...


----------



## LaurJen

That was an "I dunno!"  I was just trying to check and now I can't find the file. How do you add music to your movie using Windows Movie Maker? I have a song I DL'd from iTunes, used the "import audio or music" icon, but it doesn't do anything.


----------



## RickGibbs

LaurJen said:


> That was an "I dunno!"  I was just trying to check and now I can't find the file. How do you add music to your movie using Windows Movie Maker? I have a song I DL'd from iTunes, used the "import audio or music" icon, but it doesn't do anything.


You import it first, then you drag it down to the bottom section...


----------



## sashac

Aww...he's so cute! I love how he just buries his head in his toys! That bed looks so cozy and fun.


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> You import it first, then you drag it down to the bottom section...



It won't import it, though. 



sashac said:


> Aww...he's so cute! I love how he just buries his head in his toys! That bed looks so cozy and fun.


Thanks  He was going wild, jumping all around, shaking his toys....and as soon as I got the camera out, NOTHING. I swear that happens every time! Btw, he still stuffs himself in that dog bed--he's in it right now


----------



## LaurJen

RickGibbs said:


> So is that yes or no? If you save Movie as, it saves as a .wmv file....which works great for YouTube...



OK, that's how I saved it and what I uploaded to YouTube... but that was this morning and it's still not there.


----------



## Katiesmommy

Oh man....no video....darn and your puppy is really really cute!


----------



## LaurJen

It's there now! Gee, it only took me a whole day to figure out! LOL


----------



## Lucky's mom

awwwwwwww he looks sooooooo cute and cuddly. Ha, ha bet that was first time he ignored a tug toy. That's what a camera does.


----------



## LaurJen

Lucky's mom said:


> awwwwwwww he looks sooooooo cute and cuddly. Ha, ha bet that was first time he ignored a tug toy. That's what a camera does.


Yep, I have a million videos of absolutely nothing LOL


----------



## Brandy's Mom

He's precious! But is there room in his bed for HIM for all those toys? He evidentally really loves tennis balls!


----------



## Joe

Don't worry, first time around I was also puzzled with YouTube's way of handeling videos,... now I know that after upload I need to give it couple minutes to process....
Anyhow, awesome video of your puppy. It was so nice to watch... very cute puppy...
Joe


----------



## Princess Bella

*Nice!*

I love Auggie!! I just saw the other video! very smart golden!!


----------



## LaurJen

Princess Bella said:


> I love Auggie!! I just saw the other video! very smart golden!!


Thanks  How are your doggy's eyes doing? Feeling better, I hope!


----------



## Princess Bella

*Eyes!*

HEY LaurJen:
She's not doing too good with her eyes, I'm not sure what to do anymore 
Here's what she looks like: 
I have to say allergies...


----------

